# Batista is the WORST!



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lets see what he did in the last 3:00 to hand this game to UCLA:

1. Missed a point blank layup.
2. Let a simple pass go through his hands for a turnover (defender nowhere near him).
3. Grabs an offensive rebound with about 1:00 and instead of holding the ball to kill the clock he puts up an immediate brick and allows a UCLA basket (Farmar I believe).
4. Foul boxing out giving Hollins 2 free throws.
5. Instead of passing to Raivio he holds the ball like a statue and turns it over for the game ending basket.
6. Misses the final shot (fittingly, although just catching it was decent I suppose)

Zags didn't deserve to win by any means but never have I seen one man singlehandedly lose a game like that. This rivals Chris Webber in the all-time idiot column. I hope Morrison lets him hear it.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Pretty sure he doesn't need anyone to "let him hear it." Guy knows that he choked--a teammate reminding him of it would just be cruel. It's not like they'd have gotten to this point without Batista anyhow.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Bring On Dem Memphis Tigers!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thuloid said:


> Pretty sure he doesn't need anyone to "let him hear it." Guy knows that he choked--a teammate reminding him of it would just be cruel. It's not like they'd have gotten to this point without Batista anyhow.


Batista being one of their important players doesn't excuse him when he destroys an elite 8 bid because his scholarship could have gone to another scholarship athlete so he has responsibilities in his role. When one man singlehandedly kills your season he deserves an earful. 2 turnovers, 2 horrible shots, stupid foul, bad defense...Inexcusable performance. Especially when all 5 of those plays I mentioned directly resulted in UCLA baskets.

If this was Morrison people would be jumping all over him...


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I don't get why people don't like Morrison. He's a GREAT college player and he is going to be good in the NBA. He will average 20 ppg in the NBA. If he doesn't win National Player of the Year, there's some ****ed up **** going on.

Btw, Batista was not at fault for all of those plays. The last play, sure (I maintaine there was a foul) and the layup of course but the other plays, I think Mark Few should have just let Morrison drive to the hoop and draw fouls.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> I don't get why people don't like Morrison. He's a GREAT college player and he is going to be good in the NBA. He will average 20 ppg in the NBA. If he doesn't win National Player of the Year, there's some ****ed up **** going on.
> 
> Btw, Batista was not at fault for all of those plays. The last play, sure (I maintaine there was a foul) and the layup of course but the other plays, I think Mark Few should have just let Morrison drive to the hoop and draw fouls.


Batista sacrificed 30 extra seconds in favor of missing a putback. That's just simply low basketball IQ.

Butterfinger'ed a pass. C'mon.

And if he just gave the ball to Raivio - the point guard - instead of holding it like a "statue" (I really like that), UCLA wouldn't have even thought about stripping him naked.

Just stupid decisions all over the place for that guy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He's not at fault for letting a pass go through his hands with no defender in sight? The Bruins were trapping and he was the free man which means he was WIDE OPEN. My grandma could catch that pass. Last play was not a foul: he was trapped on the endline by two guys and stripped cleanly. He's a complete idiot because Raivio was right there asking for the ball. I have no clue why he held onto it for as long as he did. The statue carved in his likeness was finished hours before the strip. Maybe he didn't want to win a game undeservedly based on that joke of a referee crew...

Bruins deserved the win especially because of the fix the refs were pulling. Batista only served as the unwitting angel of justice. Bruins fans give him a hand for his incredible, although subconscious, devotion to being atrocious in order to balance out the terrible refs. :clap:


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

I don't think anyone ever "deserves an earful" for a choke job that ends a season. It's not like the criticism would be constructive--it would just be piling on. The time for learning lessons is over. Maybe you feel some psychological need to punish the guy who messed up, or think that somehow rubbing his face in it will appease your sense of justice. But there's no reason as a teammate to do that to a guy, and no reason as a coach to do that. Sure, if you're going to break down film on this game just like all the others, you might as well point out Batista's mistakes _the same as every other player's._ But it's grossly unfair to treat a player as whipping boy after a loss like this, even if he contributed to the loss in a major way.


----------



## UVM Hoop Cat (Feb 28, 2005)

adam said:


> Lets see what he did in the last 3:00 to hand this game to UCLA:
> 
> 1. Missed a point blank layup.
> 2. Let a simple pass go through his hands for a turnover (defender nowhere near him).
> ...



Batista the worst? Is this a joke? 

Gonzaga would never even be playing in a game like this if Batista wasn't on their team. The guy was double-teamed he whole night and still produced an excellent game, and is pretty much automatic when he gets the ball down low and grabbing boards.

If anything, it was the poor play by Pargo and Raivio taking care of the ball down the end that did it. Farmar made a great play to steal the ball, what do you do?...the ball shouldn't even be in Baptista's hands at that place on the court.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thuloid said:


> I don't think anyone ever "deserves an earful" for a choke job that ends a season. It's not like the criticism would be constructive--it would just be piling on. The time for learning lessons is over. Maybe you feel some psychological need to punish the guy who messed up, or think that somehow rubbing his face in it will appease your sense of justice. But there's no reason as a teammate to do that to a guy, and no reason as a coach to do that. Sure, if you're going to break down film on this game just like all the others, you might as well point out Batista's mistakes _the same as every other player's._ But it's grossly unfair to treat a player as whipping boy after a loss like this, even if he contributed to the loss in a major way.


Dude, don't make me out to be some sadistic monster because I think Morrison should call out Batista. Morrison was playing with his heart on his sleave the entire game. Batista butterfingers and laughs. He fouls and laughs. That shows his heart wasn't in the game and his head as well and this was proven when he turns over the game winning basket immediately after. I'm not a sadist just because I sympathize with Morrison and the fact that if Batista had 1/10 his heart then the Zags win this game.

And I'm not in favor of confrontation or antagonism to belittle players as you might believe; however, I do stand up for the important principle of holding people accountable for their actions ESPECIALLY when they affect those close to them. Contesting that Batista should not be questioned for his decisions for the sake of deferring confrontation is a gross exaggeration of pacifism and frankly does more harm than good.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow, Batista takes no responsibility at all in his postgame press conference.

Have some accountability, kid. You can't blame that on the ref. Pass it to the wide-open 90-percent free-throw shooter who's standing five feet from you. 

Disgusting. What a chump.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

How would you hold him "accountable"? Accountable for what? The season is over. No more good to be gained from that. Maybe an NBA team can address it with him, if they feel the need. See, you call out a guy *before* the game, so as to get a better performance from him. After everything's over, you either accept what's happened and move on, or you don't and decide to obsess while everyone else is figuring out what they're doing next.

It's not like he threw the damn game. He tried, screwed up, and lost--end of story. Maybe you don't think you're a sadist, but you certainly sound like a person with a way overinflated sense of justice. Anyway, I'm glad I'll never be your teammate/coworker/family member.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

A "my bad" would be nice. Not "the refs didn't call the foul." That's a weak statement. Real weak.



Thuloid said:


> How would you hold him "accountable"? Accountable for what? The season is over. No more good to be gained from that. It's not like he threw the damn game. He tried, screwed up, and lost--end of story. *Maybe you don't think you're a sadist, but you certainly sound like a person with a way overinflated sense of justice. Anyway, I'm glad I'll never be your teammate/coworker/family member.*


:laugh:

March Madness, indeed.

And likewise, I'm sure. It's not that I don't get along with whiny Pollyannas who act half their age and wear their feelings on their shoulders. It's just that I don't normally pay them much attention.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> I don't get why people don't like Morrison. He's a GREAT college player and he is going to be good in the NBA. He will average 20 ppg in the NBA. If he doesn't win National Player of the Year, there's some ****ed up **** going on.


because he is by far the dirtiest player in the country. He talks so much trash thats its ridiiculous and its wayyy over the line. If he had to go through the stuff JJ had to go through, Morrison would've killed someone.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow....let's not give any credit to UCLA for stickin' with it for the entire game. After that first half, I wonder how many other teams could have done what the Bruins did.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Wow, Batista takes no responsibility at all in his postgame press conference.
> 
> Have some accountability, kid. You can't blame that on the ref. Pass it to the wide-open 90-percent free-throw shooter who's standing five feet from you.
> 
> *Disgusting. What a chump.*


You obviously have no idea what kind of a person Batista is...

I know it makes you feel all good to stir up **** on a message board and all....

if thats how you get your jollies, you're a joke...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thuloid said:


> How would you hold him "accountable"? Accountable for what? The season is over. No more good to be gained from that. Maybe an NBA team can address it with him, if they feel the need. See, you call out a guy *before* the game, so as to get a better performance from him. After everything's over, you either accept what's happened and move on, or you don't and decide to obsess while everyone else is figuring out what they're doing next.
> 
> It's not like he threw the damn game. He tried, screwed up, and lost--end of story. Maybe you don't think you're a sadist, but you certainly sound like a person with a way overinflated sense of justice. Anyway, I'm glad I'll never be your teammate/coworker/family member.


Giving up 4 pts. in the last 10 seconds is pathetic and I'm not afraid to admit my perception as such considering the fact that our society looks disfavorably upon slopiness/laziness which would beg the question of why you are even posting in a forum if you don't think such confusing play deserves criticism. You're only analysis is that there should be no analysis? That nihilistic, c'est la vie attitiude of "what's passed is past" is absurd and is the atypical paradigm not mine. "So what, it's in the past so it doesn't matter," is such a depressing way to look at things. If you can't recognize mistakes you can never correct them and maybe some day you will realize that.

Batista gave away about 10 pts. in the last minute of the game: he is going to get questioned by many people. I will grant you that ripping a player over one mistake is heartless and fruitless; however, ripping a player for 5 bonehead plays in the last minute of the game is certainly justified.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

The whole Gonzaga team choked, including Morrison. He chucked some bad shots, and missed his good ones, down the stretch that allowed UCLA to make it close. That last 30 seconds was unbelievable though, it was a nightmare from hell for Gonzaga. 

As much as its not entirely Batista's fault, as I said Morrison and the whole team couldn't score, the above mention plays were all brutal. I will remember the last 20 or whatever seconds forever. Batista's brutal turnover when his PG was wide open asking for the ball, UCLA scoring an easy basket to take the lead, and then Gonzaga's PG panicking and running up the floor uncontrolably and turning over the ball again!! Just wow! I assume they had no timeout?


----------



## ale_Zags (Mar 22, 2006)

Never seen a game like this, unbelievable. Last 3 minutes absolutely crazy. There's no need to blame Batista or evryone else, it has been a great season, last 3 minutes can't cancel this


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> You obviously have no idea what kind of a person Batista is...
> 
> I know it makes you feel all good to stir up **** on a message board and all....
> 
> if thats how you get your jollies, you're a joke...


I'm sorry, but I'm not going to talk to you until you wipe all that egg off your face.


----------



## UVM Hoop Cat (Feb 28, 2005)

The better team didn't win the game, bottom line.

Gonzaga beats UCLA 8 out of 10 times.

It was a fluke ending, we've all seen it.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

adam said:


> Lets see what he did in the last 3:00 to hand this game to UCLA:
> 
> 1. Missed a point blank layup.
> 2. Let a simple pass go through his hands for a turnover (defender nowhere near him).
> ...


adam is BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is this the same adam that used to post over at nbadraftnet???

Don't be a stranger!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

bruindre said:


> Wow....let's not give any credit to UCLA for stickin' with it for the entire game. After that first half, I wonder how many other teams could have done what the Bruins did.


that avatar is cruel


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

The Truth said:


> that avatar is cruel


Life is cruel.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

UVM Hoop Cat said:


> The better team didn't win the game, bottom line.
> 
> Gonzaga beats UCLA 8 out of 10 times.
> 
> It was a fluke ending, we've all seen it.


On what planet does Gonzaga have a better team than UCLA? 

I give Gonzaga tons of credit just for getting the game to the point where they should have won. They played well.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

adam said:


> Batista being one of their important players doesn't excuse him when he destroys an elite 8 bid because his scholarship could have gone to another scholarship athlete so he has responsibilities in his role. When one man singlehandedly kills your season he deserves an earful. 2 turnovers, 2 horrible shots, stupid foul, bad defense...Inexcusable performance. Especially when all 5 of those plays I mentioned directly resulted in UCLA baskets.
> 
> If this was Morrison people would be jumping all over him...


After the last game of the season, your going to rag out your teammate.

Wow. you must be a brilliant guy in real life too. Just don't pick me on your team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Life is cruel.


:laugh:

that's wrong


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Mike luvs KG said:


> On what planet does Gonzaga have a better team than UCLA?
> 
> I give Gonzaga tons of credit just for getting the game to the point where they should have won. They played well.


On Earth where Gonzaga has the best player in the nation, a very good big man who made some dumb mistakes, a solid point guard, and other good supporting backups.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

LMAO @ Gonzaga being the better team and winning 8 out of 10.....

first of all, beating any team 8 out of 10 is a tall tall order. I dont think any team in the country could beat us 8 out of 10. Now whether or not the Zags have a better team than us? HA! Congrats on your good season and your POY candidate, but we have taken our rightful place back atop the West Coast.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

a lot of these tournament games are coming down to a play or two and a mistake being made that costs a team a victory. i thought the zags lack of decent pg play all season was their downfall and it came back to bite them in the last ten minutes against the bruins. i think if they play 10 times they probably each win 5. put yourself in a position to lose and invariably you do.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

rainman said:


> a lot of these tournament games are coming down to a play or two and a mistake being made that costs a team a victory. i thought the zags lack of decent pg play all season was their downfall and it came back to bite them in the last ten minutes against the bruins. i think if they play 10 times they probably each win 5. put yourself in a position to lose and invariably you do.


I didnt' see anything bad with the play Raivio or Pargo played. Could it have been better? Sure, but it wasn't bad


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> I didnt' see anything bad with the play Raivio or Pargo played. Could it have been better? Sure, but it wasn't bad


trust me they're terrible.


----------

